# Second growth spurt?



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is 8 months old and she seems to sleep a lot lately. 
When she's up or we out for a walk she is herself and runs as usual but as soon as we get back she goes to sleep. A LOT!

Our dog walker hasn't seen her for about 3 weeks and last week he said she has grown a lot. But I don't really see that much of a change in her. He said she's very leggy again. So I wonder if she's going through a second growth spurt. I know they can grow until 18 months old...

How about your experience with you Vs?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto turned 10 months a little over two weeks ago. People who haven't seen him in a while comment on how much he's grown but it's hard for me to see it. He has been sleeping A LOT more than usual lately - but I assumed it was due to the heat. 

Out of curiosity, how do you calculate Elza's age? I know it's been brought up before on the forum - Otto was born August 25, 2011 and I consider him a little Over 10 months old.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley went through a growth spurt at around 8 months and just went through another recently (she just turned 10 months).


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, so I guess I can assume she is growing. :
My little lady is not so little anymore! :'(
She grew up so fast! 

I count her age from her birthday. She was born 9th of November. So she just passed 8 months. I used to use weeks up until 4-5 months old.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh! I thougt she was born on September 11! That is my bday so it stuck out at me! I forgot you were from the UK! Happy 8 months Elza!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks OttosMama!!! ;D 

Yes, her birthday is always a confusion here.


----------

